# hey!



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just letting you know I'm leaving HT and heading over to Melissa's new forum 

I thought I would stay here a bit but revelations uncovered today about CMG & ongoing activities on their cattleforum was the final nail in the coffin for me.

Hope to renew your acquaintance on HF. Look me up!

Cyndi


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry to see you leave. You were a valued resource on the soap forum....


----------

